# Looking to buy a Ricoma



## PacFireApparel (Mar 16, 2018)

I am looking to buy a new machine to bring my embroidery work in house. I am looking at the Ricoma, but it seems to be completely missing from most discussions about starter machines. Why is this? What are your thoughts about the EM1010 & TC machines? Thanks!


----------



## austitch (Nov 8, 2017)

PacFireApparel said:


> I am looking to buy a new machine to bring my embroidery work in house. I am looking at the Ricoma, but it seems to be completely missing from most discussions about starter machines. Why is this? What are your thoughts about the EM1010 & TC machines? Thanks!


I wouldn't bother with a chinese machine look at ZSK Barudan or tajima they are the only ones that will give you the best return of investment 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## PacFireApparel (Mar 16, 2018)

I hear this argument a lot. But no one seems to state reasons why. Do you have examples of why these machines are not as good? Thanks.


----------



## austitch (Nov 8, 2017)

Stitch quality, years if available parts are 5 years if that and hard to get reliability with electronics and will generally break down more you can't run them at 800+ they will be stuffed in 3 years if you do

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

austitch said:


> Stitch quality, years if available parts are 5 years if that and hard to get reliability with electronics and will generally break down more you can't run them at 800+ they will be stuffed in 3 years if you do
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


are you speaking from experience or from he say she say.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

This was done with the ricoma tc1501-7s. Most that get the machines don't know **** about embroidery. They get thread breaks, shedding of the thread, tension issues etc. They don't know the machine. And then they wanna start with the hardest item to do which is hats. They don't know how ti hoop right, they don't know how to set bobbin tension or thread by the tension number of thread like say isacore thread tension is between 119 & 125 on mines and bobbin is 22 or 25 for hats. Or Madeira is 150. I have went to the iss show and nbm show and saw ricoma run at 750 /800 I have seen barudan run at 800 I have seen tajim,zsk all run at 850. I also saw them all break needles, break thread, get axis error.etc. I'm new to embroidery like this year I finally got the machine after doing years of research. I settled on the ricoma cause they had the no interest for 60 months and no down if you qualified which I did. My machine is almost paid off. I haven't been talking big orders yet cause I'm still learning digitizing and the machine. I didn't take the training or class, I just YouTube it lol. I will tell you this do more research in the accessories department to as I'm already over $10k in that alone with wilcom e4 designing upgrade and the sequin advance $1200 element. I have added these also
Mighty hoops
8n1 fast frames
Hooptech stations
Slimline 2
Gen 2
Hooptech cap back and side
Hooptech gauge for these
Thread
Bobbin
Sequin attachment
Sequin rolls
And still adding. 
I totally over looked these. There not need but make your life alot easier. You also can outsource your digitizing and buy pre digitized files but I like to do my own. Back to the machines yes barudan can run hats at 800 to 1000spm and are work horse but as a beginner and seeing your looking at the em1010 that is kinda what your budget it. If you can go to the iss show or nbm show to see these machines in action that would help you out.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

It's also in the digitizing.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Fill stitch pattern


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Fortnite hats


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Ugly sweater


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

All the where done with the ricoma. I could go on posting but I'm sure you get it. Also they have a facebook page called ricoma connect and embroidery & custom apparel mastery


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If you want to buy it, go ahead. I wouldn't because it is not a top brand and from looking at them at the shows they look cheap. It is too much money for something like that to end up being a mistake.

One test you might want to do is look at used ones, see how many are for sale and how much and why they are for sale. 

Good Luck.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

The em10/10 is a new machine.


----------



## austitch (Nov 8, 2017)

djque said:


> are you speaking from experience or from he say she say.


 i can run a sprint 7 at 1000spm on caps for 3 days no problem on rayon with 4 to 5 thread breaks im that entire length of time. With Chinese machines you get what you pay for cheep i wouldn't run on anything but poly thread and i have more call outs per month for them then any other machine and here there are only handful of chinese brands compared to the states chinese will show you a machine in their factory with reasonable quality the you receive it and have about 10 hours to make it work to a satisfactory level 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

If you go Ricoma, get the mt-1501. It is a workhorse, much more heavy duty then the other machines for not much more.

Good embroidery is more about good Digitizing, hooping and thread tensions then the name on the machine.

Understand, Ricoma is not a top 3 brand. That is reserved for Tajima, Barudan and ZSK.

But, Ricoma machines are marketed towards beginners and they have an incredible amount of resources for beginners and their customer and tech support is ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC.

I have had mine for a year now and have had zero problems with the machine.

Many of the people who purchase Ricoma are beginners and when they realize running an embroidery machine is an actual skill and it’s not plug-and-play they just trash the machine as being junk. I am regularly on the Ricoma owners facebook page, 90% of peoples problems are user error.

There are a ton of Ricoma and chinese machine haters on this Forum, just saying.


All said, I have zero regrets purchasing my Ricoma MT-1501 as my starter machine. The resources, facebook group and FANTASTIC TECH SUPPORT they have given me is the biggest reasons I have been so successful so quickly in Embroidery.

On the flip side, my business has grown so quickly I plan to add a four head in the next couple months - ZSK



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluerayconcepts (Dec 12, 2011)

DJque and Beckmansbeach, Your posts have been most helpful. In researching the Ricoma as others have stated I didn't find many reviews negative or positive. The only negatives I have found were similar to what was posted here "wouldnt buy chinese its junk". That's not a helpful review especially if your not even a Ricoma Owner or past owner.

So thank you again, your two posts were most helpful and I hope to find more posts like them.

We have been looking into bringing our currently outsourced embroidery in house for the last year. Being beginners we do not want to spend a fortune on the best machines on the market even though we realize that down the line we will likely have to. But starting out the lower to middle end machines are where we are looking to start with.

DJque, those are really good looking stitches. Thanks


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

I started off my experience with a full sized table SWF machine. Korean made they fall in the middle supposedly just a step behind the Tajima. It was used because I wasn't sure how deep I wanted to dip my toes in a new facet of my shirt business. It was VERY sturdy (like 600lbs) and did fine for a while but developed a problem with electronics (exactly like all the experienced posters said older cheaper machines tend to do) I managed to talk the people I bought it from into a full refund for an upgrade to the then new ZSK Sprint 6 that they were originally trying to talk me into. SO glad I did that! I lose track but I think I have had the Sprint 6 now for a little over 4 years. I usually had to spend a decent amount of effort with the SWF setting the tension and keeping it consistent. The ZSK I have hardly ever had to adjust it. I don't know the difference but unless I am going to do some puff 3D or something like that I just rarely have at even need any changes at all. I watch it even now just to be sure but it stays accurate. I have done millions of stitches to date with basically zero issues. The only issues I have had were my own operator errors. It's been a good machine and a good addition to our mom and pop shop. 

I only run the one and mostly only do one off and small runs but have occasionally done a case of hats and am currently pushing through a few hundred sports bags. The hats were tedious one at a time but the machine sew consistent enough that I can hoop, load and push the green button and just come back when it finishes. The bags are all personalized with individual names and numbers so they would be one at a time no matter. 

I offer my work n addition to other facets of our shirt shop so typically it's a small group of polo's with LC logo or some corporate jackets with LC, a few hats or some beanies etc... to compliment the tee's. It has worked out fine for us and makes the payment on the machine. 

The biggest reason I went to the ZSK was from my first few months on the SWF if it had a problem I had zero experience and had no idea what was going on and why or how to correct it and with the ZSK I could just plug and play with a new capable machine that I KNEW if something wasn't looking or running right it was all me and not some issue with the machine. The second reason was the things are all metal and low maintenance and built to run 12 hours a day 6 days a week for decades so I know it will last my little shop basically forever. I may one day add a multi-head but will always need a single for testing and one off work.

DJ has had success with the Ricoma so do what you want or can afford. I don't know what the Ricomas cost but the ZSK are spendy. You just have to decide what you are going to be happy with a few years down the road. Try selling a 5 year old Ricoma. A used ZSK or Barudan are FOUGHT over by other newbies wanting to get a discount to get started but you can't give the chinese machines away. That ought to tell you something right there. 

One other point. DJ was spot on about digitizing being a HUGE factor in success. I thing everyone needs a program capable of doing names and misc and hopefully one that can open and modify other peoples work in case you need to. But for certain you will want to pay for pro's to build your stitch files if you have any hopes of success. Just build the price into your set-up fee so it comes out of the customers pocket. Some years down the road you may get to the point you are capable of making your own but it is a lot harder and more exacting than any other digital art form IMO. I'm pretty handy with graphics but had no idea how hard digitizing was. I can do it when I have to after these 5 years but still pay others 99 out of 100 times.


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

I have had my Ricoma MT-1501 for almost 2 years now. The machine has been Fantastic. Is it top of the line compared to a Barudan, Tajima or ZSK? No. 

But.... stitch quality on flats is exactly the same. I have a friend who runs a brand new top of the line Barudan. We have stitched out the same file on my machine and his machine and there is absolutely no difference what soever. I run the machine at 850 spm for hours on end no trouble.

The biggest difference is Ricoma is a lot less $$$, and Ricoma by far gives new users the best training and information to get started in the industry. What Barudan offered my friend when he started was nothing compared to everything Ricoma offers, and the customer support and tech support has been great.

The only difference is when it comes to caps. Yes, a Barudan or ZSK will do a better job on puff and tiny lettering on caps. They simply have a much nicer cap driver. But again, on flats there is no difference, except that the Ricoma has a much larger sewing area and can do much larger designs than many other machines.

There are lots of haters out there. Ricomas first generation machines were crap, and even the company admits it. The second generation machines are an entirely different animal.

The Ricoma Facebook group is absolutely fantastic, and in my opinion no company in this industry will get you up and running faster than Ricoma.


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

I have had my Ricoma MT-1501 for almost 2 years now. The machine has been Fantastic. Is it top of the line compared to a Barudan, Tajima or ZSK? No. 

But.... stitch quality on flats is exactly the same. I have a friend who runs a brand new top of the line Barudan. We have stitched out the same file on my machine and his machine and there is absolutely no difference what soever. I run the machine at 850 spm for hours on end no trouble.

The biggest difference is Ricoma is a lot less $$$, and Ricoma by far gives new users the best training and information to get started in the industry. What Barudan offered my friend when he started was nothing compared to everything Ricoma offers, and the customer support and tech support has been great.

The only difference is when it comes to caps. Yes, a Barudan or ZSK will do a better job on puff and tiny lettering on caps. They simply have a much nicer cap driver. But again, on flats there is no difference, except that the Ricoma has a much larger sewing area and can do much larger designs than many other machines.

There are lots of haters out there. Ricomas first generation machines were crap, and even the company admits it. The second generation machines are an entirely different animal.

The Ricoma Facebook group is absolutely fantastic, and in my opinion no company in this industry will get you up and running faster than Ricoma.


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

I have had my Ricoma MT-1501 for almost 2 years now. The machine has been Fantastic. Is it top of the line compared to a Barudan, Tajima or ZSK? No. 

But.... stitch quality on flats is exactly the same. I have a friend who runs a brand new top of the line Barudan. We have stitched out the same file on my machine and his machine and there is absolutely no difference what soever. I run the machine at 850 spm for hours on end no trouble.

The biggest difference is Ricoma is a lot less $$$, and Ricoma by far gives new users the best training and information to get started in the industry. What Barudan offered my friend when he started was nothing compared to everything Ricoma offers, and the customer support and tech support has been great.

The only difference is when it comes to caps. Yes, a Barudan or ZSK will do a better job on puff and tiny lettering on caps. They simply have a much nicer cap driver. But again, on flats there is no difference, except that the Ricoma has a much larger sewing area and can do much larger designs than many other machines.

There are lots of haters out there. Ricomas first generation machines were crap, and even the company admits it. The second generation machines are an entirely different animal.

The Ricoma Facebook group is absolutely fantastic, and in my opinion no company in this industry will get you up and running faster than Ricoma.


----------



## Danielk (Mar 21, 2015)

We have been running a 4 head Ricoma for about 6 years... Not a problem only regular maintenance.


----------



## davidjhn127 (Oct 15, 2019)

EM-1010 is good. It is lightweight, portable and easy to use


----------

